# Беларусь > Витебская область > Полоцк & Новополоцк >  Процессоры

## Бран Тиршах

Процессор является специальным чипом, который необходим для выполнения всех основных вычислительных операций, требуемых персональному компьютеру – сложения, вычитания, деления и умножения чисел, хранящихся в памяти устройства. Его скорость составляет сотни миллионов операций в секунду. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] вы можете в интернет-магазине Интеллект.

----------

